
The Mythical Team-Month - DanielRibeiro
http://speakerdeck.com/u/searls/p/the-mythical-team-month
======
searls
Just saw this posted here. If anyone wants to comment on the presentation,
I'll monitor this thread to discuss :-)

There's also a screencast of the talk up on vimeo:
<https://vimeo.com/38321427>

~~~
DanielRibeiro
Thanks! The presentation was pretty good (it has fallen into the category of
things I wish I had been aware of 8 months ago, along with the litmus test
from Mary Poppendiek[1]).

Unfortunately this required one more upvote to get to the first page (now it
is too late for HN). You should try resubmitting it some other day (adding /
or ? to the end of the url if needed, or better yet writing a blog post
linking to it), as it is really insightful.

[1] [http://www.inbox-
online.com/page/blog/en.html?view=post&...](http://www.inbox-
online.com/page/blog/en.html?view=post&id=74)

